# embed Befehl funktioniert nicht !



## Woogy (13. Januar 2005)

Guten Abend,

     folgende Eckdaten, B-System Windows XP, Dreamweaver MX 2004, auf IE6 /  Mozilla :

 Ich habe zwei Seiten im DW erstellt, der ersten Seite habe ich eine Flaschdatei eingefügt welche auch wenn ich die Seite teste läuft. Auf der zweiten Seite habe ich ein Rolloverbild bestehend aus zwei Gifanimationen erstellt, auch diese Seite läuft für sich gesehen ohne Fehler. ABER wenn ich von der ersten Seite per Link auf die zweite Seite komme, wird das Rolloverbild nicht bzw. falsch Dargestellt und ich erhalten folgende Fehlermeldung :

     Der Tag-Name: "embed" wurde in den derzeit aktiven Versionen nicht gefunden.

     Die betreffenden Zeilen im Editor sieht wie folgt aus : 

     <p align="center">&nbsp;</p>
     <div id="Layer2" style="position:absolute; width:200px; height:115px; z-index:2; left: 150px; top: 150px;">
       <object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"  width="800" height="600">
         <param name="movie" value="introwinkler.swf">
         <param name="quality" value="high">

<embed src="introwinkler.swf" quality="high" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="800" height="600"></embed>

    </object>

     könnt Ihr mit bitte weiterhelfen ?

 edit um 23:14 Uhr ... auch wenn ich dw neu starte und eine neue Seite anlege und eine Flashdatei reinlade, kommt unten bei Ergebnisse wieder die Fehlermeldung :


 Der Tag-Name embed wurde in der derzeit aktiven Version nicht gefunden HTML 4.0

     LG
     Woogy


----------



## Gumbo (14. Januar 2005)

Das embed-Element ist, so weit ich weiß, seit HTML 4.01 veraltet. Statt dessen sollte das object-Element verwendet werden.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Januar 2005)

Hi,

das ist so nicht ganz richtig, wenn man auch ältere Netscape-Browser unterstützen will - siehe hier. Valide wirst Du so eine Flashseite nicht bekommen, allerdings browserkompatibel. Darf ich fragen, welchen Doctype Du genau benutzt und welcher Browser diese Fehlermeldung ausgibt? Am besten wäre ein Link zur Seite mit dem kompletten Quelltext.

Gruß

P.S.: übrigens, kann es sein, dass Du Dein DIV-Tag nicht schließt?
.


----------

